# Snowflakes Under a Microscope



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)

The symmetry is unbelievable.  After viewing these, I feel like royalty!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 1, 2014)

How can anyone not be blown away by the phenomenon that is snow? It's Nature's magic trick.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2014)

It is very cool.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 1, 2014)

This is cool


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## jaysunn (Feb 1, 2014)

So they say, every snow crystal has a different makeup. That's truly mind boggling if you think about a 2 foot drop of snow. Very awesome.


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 5, 2014)

Another one of mother nature's works of art.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/03/alexey-kljatov_n_4373888.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

I love it when the flakes are so big that you dont even need a microscope to see them quite well (about 1/8"diameter  I'd guess).

That's a pretty rare phenomena, but I see it somewhat commonly at Whiteface.  I dont know what causes this in their microclimate, but I feel like I've seen it there so many times that it cant be coincidence.


----------



## dlague (Feb 5, 2014)

Something to ponder while riding up the lift!

why-are-snowflakes-symmetrical

or watch this


----------

